# amd radeon hd 7650m oder intel hd 4000 ?



## Perfectday (8. Februar 2013)

hallo ,

muss für eine bekannte einen laptop besorgen max 640 € für die schule und meine frage ist welche grafikkarte - amd radeon hd 7650m oder intel hd 4000 ?

mfg

willi


----------



## Klarostorix (9. Februar 2013)

Von den beiden ist die AMD deutlich stärker.


----------



## ravenhearth (9. Februar 2013)

Kann man so stehen lassen.

Nur: Hättest du (Perfectday) einen Link zu den genauen Modellen?


----------



## Patze93 (9. Februar 2013)

Die AMD ist stärker, aber die Frage ist halt für welchen Anwendungsbereich das Notebook sein soll. Videobearbeitung, Games?


----------



## Perfectday (9. Februar 2013)

hallo hier ist der link

e-tec.at / Notebooks 15"-15,6" / Sony VAIO SVE1512Q1EW / i5-3210M / 4GB / 640GB / W8

e-tec.at / Notebooks 15"-15,6" / Sony Vaio SVE-1512N1E/SI 39.5c (15,5")I5/4GB/750GB/HD4000/W8

also was sagt ihr ?


----------



## ravenhearth (9. Februar 2013)

Du kannst das Modell mit der HD7650M nehmen wenn die Leistung nötig ist.


----------



## Alex555 (9. Februar 2013)

Würde ich mit der AMD HD 7650M nehmen. Falls doch mal 3D Leistung gebraucht wird, dann ist man mit der AMD GPU besser dran als mit der Intel.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Februar 2013)

Die AMD GPU ist so viel besser, schon fast eine Frechheit, die beiden zu vergleichen


----------



## Perfectday (9. Februar 2013)

grins

naja kenne mich eher mit pc-grafikkarten aus als mit notbooks grafikkarten 

also dann denke ich ist photoshop eh kein problem mit amd


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Februar 2013)

Perfectday schrieb:


> grins
> 
> naja kenne mich eher mit pc-grafikkarten aus als mit notbooks grafikkarten
> 
> also dann denke ich ist photoshop eh kein problem mit amd



Photoshop braucht eher Prozessor und RAM Leistung als Grafikkarten


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. Februar 2013)

Pass aber auf das das Notebook eine manuelle oder keine Grafikumschaltung bietet, weil die dynamische nicht mit Photoshop zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## Perfectday (11. Februar 2013)

hallo 

haber diesen notebook gefunden ASUS R500VD-SX587H i5-3210M/8GB/500GB Notebooks kaufen bei Saturn oder diesen ASUS R500VJ-SX220H i5-3210M/8GB/500GB GT635M Kaufberater kaufen bei Saturn

hat aber nvidia 610m oder 630m,denke würde reichen für die schule und photoshop ?!


----------



## Abductee (11. Februar 2013)

Fujitsu Lifebook AH532, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 8, schwarz (AH532M35C2DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

